# Mice Smell



## heartmouse384 (9 mo ago)

Hello!
I am planning to get mice and I have completely convinced my family except there is one problem. They think mice smell a ton. I'm planning to get 3 *female* mice. Do they smell very bad? If so how can I reduce the smell to say, the smell of a hamster.

Also, is 1/4 of an inch (0.635cm) spacing on mesh ok for mice? Can they escape?

Thanks so much.


----------



## Ranchroadbear (8 mo ago)

Usually females are near as bad as males. Just keep litter fresh. Yes that size mesh is perfect.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Mice smell. They do. Not much can be done except for keeping clean but the mice don't want it to not smell of them, they prefer a bit of territory smell. Harvest mice don't smell very much, they could be an option.


----------

